# I overfed my Betta! HELP QUICK!



## trypanosoma (Jan 12, 2012)

I feed my 2 y/o Betta 1-3 pellets each day as directed (fasting day on Sunday), but this morning I jumped after the phone rang and many pellets fell in the tank! They all spread around the tank and I tried scooping them out as quickly as I can but my Betta was quickly devouring them as if he has never eaten before. I think he ended up eating around 8 or 9. Maybe 10, he ate quickly! His abdomen looks like a little marble and I am panicking. His swimming pattern is normal but he's sluggish. I called many PetCo and Petsmarts and either they didn't know anything about Betta's or the right people aren't in yet. I also called a fish store and they weren't open. I don't want to feed him a mashed pea because he overfed and I don't want to kill him by feeding him more. What can I do to save my Betta fish? I added some aquarium salt because I read somewhere that this will help with constipation, but I need help! I don't want Alpha to die!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aquarium salt is for treatment of external issues (fin rot, etc). Epsom salt is for constipation. I would recommend just fasting him for a couple of days just to allow him to digest all of the extra food. If you have access to epsom salt you can try that as well. If you exercise him - making him flare by showing him a mirror, it tends to help with that too. But he should be fine. Good luck


----------



## trypanosoma (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for getting to me quickly. I am sure I already know the answer to this, but I'm assuming lavender epsom salt shouldn't be used. That's the only one I have. That's OK, I'll run to CVS to get the regular kind. He's resting on his betta log for now. Does jumping also count as exercise? My boyfriend likes to make Alpha jump for food but I don't like the idea of making him jump. (He has a cover on the tank to prevent him from jumping out, this Betta mommy is precautious.) I'll make him flare later today. I know how to do this. Thanks for telling me about what aquarium salt does. I thought it only helped with water quality and for constipation. You learn something new everyday. Much appreciated. :-D


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Piggys aren't they! Hopefully he will be ok, give him more attention, flaring sounds like a good idea. Likely he will wear it off, definitely don't feed him a few days, should be fine. 

My pattern of feeding is 3 pellets mornings, and same at night, once in awhile 4 pellets. So far haven't had to fast. If he is lazy on eating food only one or two, simply observe his behavior during feedings. My small setup has ghost shrimp, no fasting here, or likely loose the shrimp !


----------



## trypanosoma (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, big oinkers. Of the three Bettas I've had so far, this one is the biggest little piggy. I have never seen a Betta attack his food as soon as it hits the water. The first one I had was picky, he ate a few seconds later. I'm just glad this one, Alpha, has never had a problem with constipation. ::knock on wood:: Alpha sometimes gets brine shrimp as a little treat. But his behavior is the same for all foods... attack food!


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

There is no problem at all in that. Just leave them 1-2 days with NO FOOD AT ALL and they will be fine.


----------



## Saltycturtle (Jan 2, 2012)

If it makes you feel better, almost exactly the same thing happened to my little fella today! It was a blood worm accident and now the poor little guy has the ball of a stomach and was lying on his tank decoration! With every passing hour he gets a little more lively, so don't panic


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fast him for a few days until the mardle sized stomach becomes normal agien. in the middle of the fasting period, feed him a mashed pea to get things done quicker.


----------

